# STILL can't read ext4 partitions [SOLVED]

## audiodef

I have ext4 and ext4 extended attributes compiled into my kernel, and e2fsprogs 1.41.12-r1. Why can I STILL not read ext4 partitions I add to my system?

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.9.24 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.1-r3, 2.6.35-zen2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35-zen2-i686-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X6_1090T_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 22 Nov 2010 13:45:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.2 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r2

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     3.1.2

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r2, 1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5, 4.5.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.36 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/ http://gentoo.gossamerhost.com rsync://gentoo.gossamerhost.com/gentoo-distfiles/ rsync://mirror.the-best-hosting.net/gentoo-distfiles http://mirror.the-best-hosting.net ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.tera-byte.com/ rsync://mirrors.tera-byte.com/gentoo http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j7"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/pro-audio /var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/kde-sunset /var/lib/layman/v-fox /var/lib/layman/ladi /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.ca.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amr apm asm aspell audacious berkdb bfq bs2b bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdio cdparanoia cegui clamdtop classic cleartype cli cracklib crypt css cuda cups cxx dbus devil doom doom1 doom2 doomsday dri dssi dts dvd enca encode exif export extras fbcondecor fdt ffmpeg fftw flac fluidsynth fontconfig fortran freebob freesound frei0r gdbm gif glitz gnutls gphoto2 gpm gs gtk hddtemp heretic hexen hud hyperestraier iconv id3tag ieee1394 imagemagick imlib inotify ipv6 jack jackmidi java jbig jpeg jpeg2k juju kmquake2 ladspa lame lash lcdfilter lcms libass libcaca libnotify libsamplerate libtiger libvisual lights lilypond lv2 mad maps midi mikmod mjpeg mmx mmxext models mods modules mono mp2 mp3 mp3rtp mpeg mtp mudflap musicbrainz ncurses nls nocd nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg openal openexr opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl plugins plutonia pmu png ppds pppd projectm python qemu-ifup qmax qt-faststart qt3support quicktime readline reiserfs rle roe rogue rtmp rubberband samba scale0tilt scrobbler sdl sdl-image session shout skins smp sndfile soundtouch spell sse sse2 sse4a ssl startup-notification stk stream strife svg svga sysfs tcpd textures threads thumbnail tiff timidity tk tnt toolbar tools truetype twolame udev unicode utils vaapi vamp vcd vcdx vdpau videos vlm vocoder vorbis vst wav wavpack win32codecs wininst wma wma-fixed x264 x86 xatrix xcf xcomposite xinerama xml xmms2 xorg xosd xpm xrandr xulrunner xv xvid zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="*" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Angrychile

Explain read, what happens, you can't mount the partitions?

----------

## idella4

audiodef, 

I've seen this similar before.  In fact I posted about it once.  The ext config settings sometimes need an extra single config  setting located nearby but elsewhere in the kernel config.  It would be nice if they were placed together.  I have to go by memory but I think it;s like check the config for reading huge TB size files or drives.

Invoke the failed mount, then    dmesg | tail, and it [the culprit setting] should be right in front of you

----------

## NeddySeagoon

audiodef,

```
Portage 2.1.9.24 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.1-r3, 2.6.35-zen2 i686) 
```

On x86 you need huge<something> support for ext4. On amd64 you get it for free. Thats what idella4 is referring to.

----------

## Jaglover

/etc/mke2fs.conf

Default options are set there, you need corresponding kernel features.

----------

## idella4

thanks Neddy

----------

## Ant P.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> audiodef,
> 
> ```
> Portage 2.1.9.24 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.1-r3, 2.6.35-zen2 i686) 
> ```
> ...

 

Hugefile support, it's in the block device kernel options (the same menu hierarchy CFQ/Deadline/etc. is in). Or you can create filesystems with "-o ^hugefile" (IIRC).

----------

## audiodef

This came up:

```

[  385.558238] EXT4-fs (sdb1): Filesystem with huge files cannot be mounted RDWR without CONFIG_LBDAF

```

So I enabled that option, and... (rebooting...)

That works. 

Thank you, everyone.   :Cool: 

This serves as my official "feature request" that something be done to automatically turn on this option when ext4 is selected in menuconfig, xconfig, or oldconfig.

----------

